
Time to Play Fair, Spotify had enough of Apple's walled garden [video] - sschueller
http://youtube.com/watch?v=l8SShgWqJvg
======
phobius
For better or worse, here's Apple's response:

[https://www.apple.com/newsroom/2019/03/addressing-
spotifys-c...](https://www.apple.com/newsroom/2019/03/addressing-spotifys-
claims/)

Frankly both sides seem immensely dodgy in their approach - manipulative
language, half-truths, blame-shifting

Am very curious whether Spotify in Europe will actually become 30% cheaper to
the end user if this goes ahead (or, if Apple's response is to be believed:
45% cheaper after the first year) as their careful "we're doing this for you"
messaging says, or it just ends up being a cash grab

